

Fast Memory Copy (1996) - userbinator
http://now.cs.berkeley.edu/Td/bcopy.html

======
jusssi
Here's a bit more modern implementation (using SSE2 registers and
instructions), for comparison:
[http://golang.org/src/runtime/memmove_amd64.s](http://golang.org/src/runtime/memmove_amd64.s)

